# I need some advice on moving to Breckenridge



## blg87 (Apr 26, 2011)

So here's the deal, I'm 24 and living in Arkansas. I'll be graduating college in December and when I do I am planning on packing up and moving to Breck. I'm sold on Breck just because it is my favorite resort by far (I've been to steamboat, copper, vail, beaver, keystone). I plan on moving around this time next year, getting a job and working all summer and in that time get all my gear for the winter season (I've always just rented boards). From what I have heard it's a good idea for somebody my age going alone to try to find roommates as opposed to just getting a place by myself, so that's what I'm going to try to do. I know it's expensive to live in Breck so I have started saving up money so I have some to get me started when I first move out there. I guess I was just wondering if anybody on here ever did anything similar, and if you could give any advice as to moving alone. What is the best time of year to move? when are there going to be the most job openings (particularly in restaurants)? Can it be fairly easy to get a job once I get out there, even though I currently live so far away? Which places give free lift tickets to employees? I can probably think of some more questions once people respond but for now I guess I'm just looking for some general advice from people who have done something similar, even if it wasn't Breck in particular that you moved to. I know this is pretty far away but I thought it would be a good idea to start planning now as to ensure a successful move . On a side note I'm moving out there for a love of the sport, so not having much money when I live there doesn't bother me, as long as I can board and have a place to sleep I'll be happy


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Buy your epic pass now for next season. Look on craigslist for room mate type stuff. Im moving to vail in july. My wife has seen numberous jobs listed in the area for restaurant type stuff. I start my job july 25.... in vail.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

ask BA if you can bunk with him... hehehe


----------



## blg87 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks argo, ya I was planning on using craigslist especially for roommates. Seems like the best idea for sure.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I would think that it's gonna be pretty tough moving there mid-season. Most of the seasonal jobs will be already be long filled.


----------



## blg87 (Apr 26, 2011)

See that's one of the things I was wondering and why I wanted to ask you all. I would like to live there over the summer so I can be settled in by the time ski season comes around. I wasn't sure when the 11/12 season would be over though, and I would like to be there in the optimal time for finding work


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger is probably your best bet on this subject. When he shows up, there will likely be a nugget or two of good info buried in his bitch fest rant of a post. Just a heads up on what to expect.


----------



## blg87 (Apr 26, 2011)

hmm sounds interesting haha, i think im going to like this forum:thumbsup:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> BurtonAvenger is probably your best bet on this subject. When he shows up, there will likely be a nugget or two of good info buried in his bitch fest rant of a post. Just a heads up on what to expect.


LMAOOOO.... so true :laugh:


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> BurtonAvenger is probably your best bet on this subject. When he shows up, there will likely be a nugget or two of good info buried in his bitch fest rant of a post. Just a heads up on what to expect.


Wait for it.....:laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BA will definitely give you the honest advice. Warning though the truth hurts...:laugh:

You want to move up to Breck during shoulder seasons. So it's either right now, or September at the latest. After that, everything is going to be much harder. Jobs, living, etc. I am not sure about moving during the height of the summer season. The dynamics of that I know little of, as my summer pursuits are played in lower mountain zones.


----------



## blg87 (Apr 26, 2011)

have any of you ever actually lived with roommates in a resort town? does it make cost of living significantly better for somebody going alone? I assume it's the best idea


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

earl_je said:


> ask BA if you can bunk with him... hehehe


I doubt they could afford my rent it's kind of pricy for this luxury bachelor pad condo suit. Now if they're female and can thoroughly master the use of my stripper pole then we might be on to something. 



linvillegorge said:


> I would think that it's gonna be pretty tough moving there mid-season. Most of the seasonal jobs will be already be long filled.


 Mid season fuck it's seriously the dead zone. I think I saw a tumbleweed blow down main street yesterday. 



linvillegorge said:


> BurtonAvenger is probably your best bet on this subject. When he shows up, there will likely be a nugget or two of good info buried in his bitch fest rant of a post. Just a heads up on what to expect.


What? I don't always bitch!

Eh to be honest I don't give a fuck about someone moving here enough to even bother answering questions on it. Seasons over shits closed what more do you need to know, shit will reopen and the people that live here year round will have jobs, you won't. As far as expenses it's not cheap. HAHA jobs that give lift tickets just buy a fucking pass then you own it or go be a snow carnie and work for the mountain and never ride. Oh and if your'e female be prepared to have more cock in you than a hen house.


----------



## blg87 (Apr 26, 2011)

I like your style BA, in fact seeing as how I don't know you I'm probably going to steal the more cock than a hen house joke for myself and not feel bad about it. Also I am not a female, but i do appreciate the forewarning, and I'll have to let my ex know about that because if that's true breck sounds like the place for her :thumbsup: (whore) :thumbsdown:. 

I have to say though I appreciate the honesty. I started this thread not to look for reassurance on the matter, but just to hear from other people who live there. In other words I am coming out there regardless of what people on here say, because I do what I want. But BA I will say that when I get there, if I ever happen to meet you I will buy you a beer or 8 for lending your comedic stylings to me. 

Also dually noted on the free lift tickets thing


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Try your hardest to nail a job down first. Or see if there are any building caretaker positions that give you free rent for maintenance/janitorial type work.

The summer leading to my first year living at Big White I happened to work with two girls who had a sweet gig getting free rent for pretty much keeping the communal bathroom clean, and the hall ways clean in a staff accommodations for free rent. They gave me a name and number, I secured a building caretaker position in the staff accommodations for the next winter. Then I preceded to have what might have been the best winter of my life. Waking up to mega dumps of snow in my backyard where I can strap in and ride to the lift. Having the best of times almost any night out. Meeting the coolest people, everyone is up there for a good time so it's pretty easy to meet new people. I met my future wife and some of the best friends I still hang out with years after on the mountain. So many good times living at the hill.

The next four years I spent up there I concentrated on getting a place first. If you have a place at a resort you should have no problem landing a job. At my particular resort you could go to the main administration building and get a list of people renting. Then there was always places for rent and people looking for roomates to fill the expensive beds posted on a bulletin board in the grocery store.
If you go up without a job be prepared to do what it takes to get work, housekeepers are always needed, food and drink industry jobs are usually hiring. You can luck out and get a slack job like driving around picking up laundry. Basically if you can do a job well you can work all winter at a resort. 
The best shifts are night shifts then you can have mornings off to ride. I thought cooking or bartending in the evenings was perfect. But I also knew people who would work graveyard shifts at hotels so they could ride before they went to bed, then wake up, go to the bar, then off to work, Repeat.
Once your up there you should be pretty easily able to find out about better deals for rent, better jobs, ect.

Working for the resort full time usually also means free seasons pass, as long as you don't get fired or quit. Some employers might give you one and you make payments off your check towards it, then you can get fired or quit as long as you keep your payments up or have already paid for it. 
It's not a bad idea to get an early bird rate on your pass to guarantee you riding whenever you can go at the cheapest price. Most employers will reimburse you and get you a staff pass which can be a good or bad thing. IMO the best thing to do is go up with your own pass so you don't need to worry about quitting or getting fired from a job and loosing a pass.

All I can say is I hope you make it up there. Be prepared for the best time of your life. I recommend every one do it at least one season.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Whatever you do, just buy your pass. I've known enough people that have worked for the ski areas to know having your own is a good idea. The resort likes to hold you over a barrel with it to make sure you do what they want. Having your own pass gives you freedom to do what you want. Work for the resort, or some other job. Whatever. You can also argue for higher pay, since none of these places will be able to say they are providing a pass for you as part of your compensation. That might just add up to an extra nickel an hour, but it's still more money.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I'll believe it when I see it. This just seems like wishful thinking to me. This guy is planning on moving next May for the 12/13 season straight out of college. He's been renting up until now and wants to wait until the season after next winter to buy his gear (he's moving for the love of the sport :laugh: ). I don't think BA needs to worry about this guy moving into town anytime soon.
@ OP: If you trying to move as a recent college grad why not move to Denver or one of the surrounding towns? You will have a lot easier time finding a job (one that you can actually use your degree for) with a work schedule that allows you to go riding all the time. Just avoid going on the weekends at all costs. I know driving 1.5-2 hours sucks compared to living in the mountains but it's really not that bad. Sometimes it takes just over an hour if the weather and traffic are cooperating. I know a few of the guys on here from Summit county will probably make fun of me for giving you this advice but I moved here from Chicago after graduating and I already have 73 days in this season.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't care if he moves here he's someone I know I won't bother talking to. I just don't give a fuck about the dipshits that move here they're just prolonged tourists one and done types. But they'll claim local status, talk about how they love snowboarding, and shred all the time. Reality is by x mas I'll have 50 days by x mas they'll have 10. True story.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Now if they're female and can thoroughly master the use of my stripper pole then we might be on to something.


hmmm.... positives outweigh negitives... 




BurtonAvenger said:


> Oh and if your'e female be prepared to have more cock in you than a hen house.


damn.. fuck that. I'd like to still be able to walk or rather ride afterwards.. this just isn't going to work out.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd seriously advice against working for a ski resort. no matter what one or where it is. they fuckin suck 90% of the time and you spend your days watching everybody else have fun while you work your ass off for 8 dollars an hour. 

if the goal is to ride party and live it up as much as possible, get a job at a restaurant somewhere in town . work nights. never miss a powder day


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Karasene said:


> hmmm.... positives outweigh negitives...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What girl doesn't like to be ridden hard and put away wet?


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I don't care if he moves here he's someone I know I won't bother talking to. I just don't give a fuck about the dipshits that move here they're just prolonged tourists one and done types. But they'll claim local status, talk about how they love snowboarding, and shred all the time. Reality is by x mas I'll have 50 days by x mas they'll have 10. True story.


it IS your job to snowboard though, isnt it? lol


Hey OP, ill move out there with ya and split rent. Shit I could probably get a job doing freelance design work or work at Home Depot or Lowe's...I love knowing AutoCAD and 20/20 design..I can take my work anywhere


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dont think there's a hardware store in breck? There's one in avon though, another resort town.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Someones gotta be selling kitchens around there somewhere..


----------



## blg87 (Apr 26, 2011)

AcroPhile said:


> I'll believe it when I see it. This just seems like wishful thinking to me. This guy is planning on moving next May for the 12/13 season straight out of college. He's been renting up until now and wants to wait until the season after next winter to buy his gear (he's moving for the love of the sport :laugh: ). I don't think BA needs to worry about this guy moving into town anytime [email protected] OP: If you trying to move as a recent college grad why not move to Denver or one of the surrounding towns? You will have a lot easier time finding a job (one that you can actually use your degree for) with a work schedule that allows you to go riding all the time. Just avoid going on the weekends at all costs. I know driving 1.5-2 hours sucks compared to living in the mountains but it's really not that bad. Sometimes it takes just over an hour if the weather and traffic are cooperating. I know a few of the guys on here from Summit county will probably make fun of me for giving you this advice but I moved here from Chicago after graduating and I already have 73 days in this season.


Actually I would just rather plan a year in advance so I can start saving money as opposed to up and leaving town on a whim. Wishful thinking? I think not. I really doubt that I will decide one day not to go unless I get tied down here. I mean it isn't that hard to move somewhere, I'm not worried about it. Also yes I have never gone more than once or twice a year so buying my own shit seemed pointless till now. do you think it is a bad idea for me to start buying shit once I get out there or something?


----------



## blg87 (Apr 26, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I don't care if he moves here he's someone I know I won't bother talking to. I just don't give a fuck about the dipshits that move here they're just prolonged tourists one and done types. But they'll claim local status, talk about how they love snowboarding, and shred all the time. Reality is by x mas I'll have 50 days by x mas they'll have 10. True story.


Prolonged tourism is better than a desk job. also thank you for giving me something to shoot for, my official goal will be 51 days by x mas


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You won't get that.


----------



## blg87 (Apr 26, 2011)

I was being sarcastic


----------



## schmoz (Feb 28, 2011)

On point:

I am unfamiliar with Colorado... Will admit ignorance, therefore my contribution re. housing/cost of living, etc will be 'non-existent' however I'll simply state that anyone can do it! It mightn't be easy, then again 'life' would not be complete w/o 'trial and error'... 

When 20 I moved from Sydney, Australia and made Whistler, BC my home... Now I'm heading to TO...

Couple of considerations:

- employment: provided you've a 'trade' where your expertise knows no bounds, or whether you're prepared to do ANYTHING (almost anything = D) you'll surely land a position (maybe I'm optimistic).
- friends/acquaintances: provided that you're not a 'wall-flower' and aren't prone to committing social suicide you'll surely meet many people and shortly thereafter make friends... (if this matters).
- set-up funds: always have enough for the first month (housing/transportation/food/utilities/recreation/leisure, etc) although predetermining you're financial position for the next few months is a bonus, so as to have enough just in case plan a) falls through...
- location! location! location!: look for amenities/activities of interest and situate yourself closest - of course, there's transportation to consider - ideally an accessible area (hence my venturing to Salt Lake City 11/12).

Man, the aforementioned, purely my 5 cents... Just things I took into account in general before relocating...


In short, do it! Initially I was going to hit up Vail for 11/12, then I found an alternate.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Shocktroop531 said:


> I'd seriously advice against working for a ski resort. no matter what one or where it is. they fuckin suck 90% of the time and you spend your days watching everybody else have fun while you work your ass off for 8 dollars an hour.
> 
> if the goal is to ride party and live it up as much as possible, get a job at a restaurant somewhere in town . work nights. never miss a powder day



Do your best to find a part-time job with a regular schedule. You're going to be competing with a slew of locals who moved there a couple of seasons before you and are looking to get out of their restauraunt/service industry jobs. If you have a skill that will let you earn money on your own (I have friends who mix music and make an okay living) then bring that to bear. The less crappy your job then the happier you will be overall if you can afford things like a car to drive into Denver or an apt/condo/whatever that will let you live comfortably without having a roommate underfoot all of the time


----------

